# Dorset again - Durdle Door/ ? overnight parking



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks to all, one post suggested overnight parking is possible for a fee at Durdle Door, does anyone know if this is possible? I know there is a campsite, £18/night, but wondered if the post re parking is a separate issue. SorryI can't find it again to check who wrote it.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ruth,

This says you can:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-128698.html#128698

This says you can't (end para 8 ):
http://www.lulworth.com/education/management_statement.htm

Dave


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Many thanks Dave, yes that was the post I couldn't find.

So, to clear it up, for anyone elses benefit, I have phoned Lulworth Estate who say no. Overnight parking of cars is permitted for £25 (why would you do that?) but not sleeping in the/any vehicle.

Campsite of course run by same estate.

Ruth


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Ruth, we were at Durdles Door a few weeks ago. We parked up for the night at one of the campsites in the New Forest. Wasnt that far to drive the next day. £10.80 the night, no hook-up.
Nick.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi Ruth. Very good campsite at Corfe castle just a few miles down the road. The site is at Norden Farm which lies literally 1 mile wareham side of corfe on the main road. Tell them your a friend of Tony their plant man and hopefully they will find you a spot :lol: For those who havent been there its a working farm that also keeps lots of unusual animals for the kids to look at. Its situated within walking distance of the park and ride at Norden for the swanage steam railway. The Purbeck trail runs right through the farm for those into walking to Old harry rocks etc. Its an alround excellent site for a break and not overexpensive. They have spent a small fortune this year renewing their toilet shower block.


----------

